# Batfly Big Top



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

WIsh we documented it more. My dad ran around taking pics. I have so fiends who showed up through out the night that took pics but they haven't sent them to me yet. here what i do have though.
























































this was before the tent was finished










from left to right adam, phil, kiri (adams wife), my dad, and me with the cahninsaw.


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

no comments =( did i post to early in the morning?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

BATFLY said:


> no comments =( did i post to early in the morning?


Yes, you did, as a matter of fact

Seriously, though, I love your jack-in-the-box. Does it actually work?


----------



## Ogma (Oct 23, 2008)

Clowns... Too... Scary...


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

Holy Crap clowns creep me out!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Batfly, you did a great job!!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Looks great BF. I actually had a kid ask me if there were any clowns in my haunt, 'cause if there were, she wasn't going in!
Where'd you get that tent? That rocks!


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Clowns no no no...To scary. Nice job


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh my God that's the best family pic EVER! (Oh, and that J.I.T.B. is going to give me nightmares, it's sooooo creepy!)


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Great job! love that Jack-in-the-box...


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

We've thought about the haunt for next year and are already planning a "big top" theme. Great costumes.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Evil clowns all wrapped up in a happy little tent! That must have scared the dickens out of the kids!


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

I love your pictures, and I loved the threads watching your progress! So clever!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Some creative stuff. Although clowns freak me out!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

somehow a clown with a chainsaw would even scare me at 38 years old lol , hehehe great job batfly


----------

